# Beware of the chicken



## jimyra (Jun 23, 2015)

In a different thread I mentioned a food contamination event last week.  A caterer served a wedding a meal.  On the menu was chicken and green beans.  The investigation has been completed.  one hundred and fifty guests,  ninety nine sick,  twenty two in the hospital.  At this time a week and a half later four still in the hospital.  It was the chicken laced with salmonella.  The green beans were cross contaminated by using the same utensil to serve the chicken and the green beans.  This was a licensed caterer.  Needless to  say was, they are closed and out of business.  Be careful and always use a pro.  Watch that turkey on Thursday.


----------

